# Renanetia Sunrise



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

I bought this off eBay (monkey business in FL) a couple of months ago.
It had one long spike with two more starting.
After I returned from the vacation, the spike dried up, but one of the two new starts survived! yay!!!

It is basically bare root and I mist morning and night, soak every three days to keep it from blasting.

Now, I looked up some images of this one, and there are about three different images, which are all possible combinations.

The most common image seem red orange, which is my least favorite.

There is this nearly white one with some red accents on the flower and that is just amazing!!!

Then, there is this petite plant with very big flowers being advertised on the Santa Barbara Estate.
Also good. 

I wonder if mine is from a seed propagated one. So far, the bud looks red orange, so I might not be too happy. will find out very soon!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 22, 2017)

Happy, my Renanetia Sunrise bloomed red-orange. The flowers did have a slight fragrance which was stronger at dusk. As the flowers aged, they got lighter towards orange. The colors did remind of sunrise.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2017)

? open yet


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep. about half ( there are over 20 buds) are open. 
As soon as the first one opened, I was disappointed. 
The flower and plant, everything seems like a copy of Renanthera parent, which I'm not a big fan of. 

It's out! lol


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 24, 2017)

If you don't like it I am happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry, but I'll "discard" it locally.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2017)

can we see it, please?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'll take a photo soon once all are open.
I'm sure someone else will find it attractive. It's just not my thing, and the fact that it came out looking just like imshootiana, I'm like what's the point? lol I guess my dream was too big. haha


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 25, 2017)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! I am sure someone here will want to buy it off your hands. For what it's worth, as a Neonut, any color but white is a welcome change! So when mine bloomed this past November, I was very pleased.

This is the plant. It is an older plant and has bloomed many times. It has three larger growths and two keiki.



Here is a closeup of the flowers. The oldest flower on this stalk is about 10 days old. I think the name "sunrise" is apparent in these flowers. The lower petals are a little darker but the upper petals are a little lighter.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 25, 2017)

That's very pretty, Matt.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 25, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> That's very pretty, Matt.




Thank you Lanmark!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice. If I could grow them I would keep it.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a little plant, growing desperately slowly and, as I can see by your photos, it still will take years until flowering. I thought the flowers would be a rich orange, but, if they look like these, ... like a dull Renanthera, indeed.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 26, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Sorry, but I'll "discard" it locally.



Good for them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

Secundino said:


> I have a little plant, growing desperately slowly and, as I can see by your photos, it still will take years until flowering. I thought the flowers would be a rich orange, but, if they look like these, ... like a dull Renanthera, indeed.



I'm pretty sure these are all seed grown, and while the outcome seems very predictive, an inferior imshootiana so to speak, but I have seen a couple spectacular results, which I was the main reason why I bought this and it was in spike, so why not?  

Mine looks like Renanthera in plant shape as well. Matt's plant has more like neo leaves with narrower and pointy leaf ends.

Secundino, Mine is about one foot tall with originally three spikes as first time bloomer. I should have left this at a friends when I went to Madeira, but when I returned, two spikes dried up. Stupid me!

I have also seen a very small plant of this cross to flower, so you never know when these will flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

MattWoelfsen said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! I am sure someone here will want to buy it off your hands. For what it's worth, as a Neonut, any color but white is a welcome change! So when mine bloomed this past November, I was very pleased.
> 
> This is the plant. It is an older plant and has bloomed many times. It has three larger growths and two keiki.
> 
> ...



Matt, mine has larger or broader, lower sepals, just like imshootiana, and the color overall is dull red orange. and no scent. 
One positive thing is the flower count. around 20 or so. 
It is heavily imshootiana.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2017)

The colour is a bit 'soft' compared to many Renanthera.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2017)

Everyone is open now.
The flowers open rather dark red, then quickly fades into watermelon pink.

No fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Apr 28, 2017)

I like your plant's blooms Happy! Very nice.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 28, 2017)

Stunning flowers! Good growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2017)

I love the flower colors. Actually, I love Renanthera and their hybrids.


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd be gloriously happy with such flowers. They're delicate
and beautiful.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 29, 2017)

That's actually quite beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2017)

That colour is nicer.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 29, 2017)

This one is nice!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 30, 2017)

Hmm. Disappointing that it's not fragrant, but I love intergeneric vandaceous hybrids and that is a pretty shade of pink.


----------

